# Fork ;)



## BretonM (6 Nov 2016)

Hi guys,
I currently have a Suntour XCT Fork on my bike. 
My friend has a Suntour XCM Fork on his bike and his feel so much better. 
What do you think about this fork as I do like them. 
They are also about £60 from eBay. 
Thanks.


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2016)

The XCM may feel better but it is still a cheap Suntour fork. They weigh about 3kg, have no rebound adjustment, ineffectual preload, no lockout and a poor response. You can at least service them but my advice is don't waste your money.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Nov 2016)

I have always found Suntour forks that begin "XC Anything" to be the worst .
A 60 quid fork is a 60 quid fork.
If you want to stick to Suntour,then a Raidon or Epicon fork will do the job.
IMO two very good forks with an unfortunate tag round their necks.
Suntour once made forks for Marzocchi(yeah yeah,they went out of business),and I would have killed for their 350 CR jobbie


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2016)

They're also too soft. I rode one bike with XCM's on and the lack of rebound and crap preload meant they 'dug in' on cornering, the steering just felt like it had buckled under a bit. I tried winding the preload in but I couldn't see any discernible difference. As advised in your other thread, save your money and up your budget. There's more to a forks response than a soft cushiony feel when you push it down.


----------



## BretonM (6 Nov 2016)

Okay thanks for your help.
What fork would you recommend under about £100.
Thanks.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Okay thanks for your help.
> What forks would you recommend under about £100.
> Thanks.


None,and I'm not being pedantic saying that.
Unless of course you find a bargain on a bidding site.


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2016)

Checking ebay, there's not a lot in 650b 1 1/8. There's some new Epicons for 160 but not a lot else. Best bet is to keep checking, something may come up, you might also get a bargain from On One or Chain Reaction for an end of line fork. Prices seem to have gone up now that the market has stabilised on 650b. Also check the Singletrack forums for 2nd hand forks.


----------



## lpretro1 (7 Nov 2016)

Save your pennies up and get a lower end Rockshox fork - don't waste it on Suntours


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Okay thanks for your help.
> What fork would you recommend under about £100.
> Thanks.


A rigid one for that money.


----------



## BretonM (7 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> A rigid one for that money.


Why does everyone keep saying that when there are a lot of forks in the £100 range that clearly arent rigid.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2016)

Because they're all sheet.


----------



## BretonM (7 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> Because they're all sheet.


Ok


----------



## Jody (7 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> A rigid one for that money.



On a full suspension bike?


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2016)

For a hundred quid? sounds a plan.


----------



## Jody (8 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> For a hundred quid? sounds a plan.



As mentioned you can get a half decent second hand air fork for around that budget if you shop about. No point in sticking a rigid fork on a full suss


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2016)

And how will someone with no knowledge of forks be assured that the. item they are buying is "half decent" and not shagged? Few riders bother having them serviced every 50-100 riding hours, which leaves the used market rammed full of tat. I know how to strip and service most types, and have the tools to do so, and I'd be extremely wary before touching a used set.

It's clearly not impossible, but it's a tall order for someone who was inclined to buy Suntour forks...


----------



## Jody (8 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> And how will someone with no knowledge of forks be assured that the. item they are buying is "half decent" and not shagged? Few riders bother having them serviced every 50-100 riding hours, which leaves the used market rammed full of tat. I know how to strip and service most types, and have the tools to do so, and I'd be extremely wary before touching a used set.
> 
> It's clearly not impossible, but it's a tall order for someone who was inclined to buy Suntour forks...



Thats the risk the OP takes if he wants to upgrade his forks on a shoe string budget. But to say few riders service their forks is a little far fetched, as with everthing sold online there will be good and bad. Most riders I know service their forks, maybe not on the 50 hour shedule because that is a little excessive.

Its still a better idea than advising to stick a rigid fork on.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> And how will someone with no knowledge of forks be assured that the. item they are buying is "half decent" and not shagged? Few riders bother having them serviced every 50-100 riding hours, which leaves the used market rammed full of tat. I know how to strip and service most types, and have the tools to do so, and I'd be extremely wary before touching a used set.
> 
> It's clearly not impossible, but it's a tall order for someone who was inclined to buy Suntour forks...



I will PM you my address.
A set of Rock Shox comin' at ya !!!!!


----------



## Jody (8 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I will PM you my address.
> A set of Rock Shox comin' at ya !!!!!



Just for clarity @Drago do you service dampers aswell


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

Jody said:


> Just for clarity @Drago do you service dampers aswell



Never mind PM'ing my address,I need to get his first


----------



## BretonM (8 Nov 2016)

Drago said:


> And how will someone with no knowledge of forks be assured that the. item they are buying is "half decent" and not shagged? Few riders bother having them serviced every 50-100 riding hours, which leaves the used market rammed full of tat. I know how to strip and service most types, and have the tools to do so, and I'd be extremely wary before touching a used set.
> 
> It's clearly not impossible, but it's a tall order for someone who was inclined to buy Suntour forks...


Really though? 
The sarcasm is real


----------



## Psycolist (1 Dec 2016)

I well understand that the Suntour branded forks generally leave a lot to be desired, but I do have a little soft spot for them. Many people use and enjoy them when not being used for anything more than hopping up or down a kerb or going over an in-made car park with a few pot holes. They do quickly get found out when trying a bit of proper off road. I have a pair of XC on my hybrid. They suit the type of use I ask of them, cycle paths, foot paths, an odd farm track, but otherwise road use. I cant justify spending hundreds of pounds on a fork for this type of riding. But on my off road bike which I still only use on bridle ways, farm tracks, woodland both on and off trail, farmland and an occasional bit of rock work, the Suntours can actually be dangerous. I found this out when I sold my RockShox Sid World Record carbons, and replaced them with Suntour XCR's. On the installation ride, they very nearly threw me like a bucking bronco when crossing a local field that I use as a test ground. That really proved to me just how important a good fork is, when wanting to be able to go properly off road. But, many users never do that, so for them, Suntours are still an ok option IMO.


----------



## BretonM (1 Dec 2016)

Psycolist said:


> I well understand that the Suntour branded forks generally leave a lot to be desired, but I do have a little soft spot for them. Many people use and enjoy them when not being used for anything more than hopping up or down a kerb or going over an in-made car park with a few pot holes. They do quickly get found out when trying a bit of proper off road. I have a pair of XC on my hybrid. They suit the type of use I ask of them, cycle paths, foot paths, an odd farm track, but otherwise road use. I cant justify spending hundreds of pounds on a fork for this type of riding. But on my off road bike which I still only use on bridle ways, farm tracks, woodland both on and off trail, farmland and an occasional bit of rock work, the Suntours can actually be dangerous. I found this out when I sold my RockShox Sid World Record carbons, and replaced them with Suntour XCR's. On the installation ride, they very nearly threw me like a bucking bronco when crossing a local field that I use as a test ground. That really proved to me just how important a good fork is, when wanting to be able to go properly off road. But, many users never do that, so for them, Suntours are still an ok option IMO.


Thanks for the message mate


----------

